# Boxwood Poodles in OH?



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not familiar with Boxwood (I'm on the West Coast), but their website looks super! If it were me checking them out, I would ask them for clarification and more details about their health testing. They have one sentence on the website that says that they do "genetic health testing", but no details, and no links to the OFA or copies of the reports. I'd want to see all the results from the puppies' parents. Other than that, they look great. They compete with their dogs in conformation, agility and obedience and they do Delta Society stuff, too. They sound very very good!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

If there are registered names on the website, you can go to Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and look up results yourself. All you need is the dog's registered name or registration number to search. Definitely ask the breeder when you visit though.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> If there are registered names on the website, you can go to Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and look up results yourself. All you need is the dog's registered name or registration number to search. Definitely ask the breeder when you visit though.


This is true, but some people don't go to the expense of registering all of their dogs' test results with OFA. It's possible to have all the genetic testing done, but the only thing listed on OFA is the hip displasia results. This is irritating for somebody doing research (I am fascinated by the extended pedigrees on the OFA site) but shouldn't be a deal-breaker when looking for a pup. Ask the breeder if you don't see everything you want to see on the OFA site.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Boxwood - Christine Nethery - is a YES!


As for not having everything posted on OFA - I'm there!

At a point, the posting fees yearly get a bit nuts. Now, I was just told that I should have been getting my tests posted for free as they were being redone from year to year (CERF and SA and Thyroid) but OFA certainly took the money.

So now, if you would like to see a current test on any of my poodles, I'll be happy to send you an image of the test. That's CERF/CARE, Thyroid and SA results from the lab. Hips will always be posted I suppose, but not necessarily VWD and NE (depending on the lab I use) and the VGL swab.

The boys are of course posted, as they are being publicly used in some approved instances, but I don't think the last 2 -3 years of CERFS are posted. 

Just my thoughts/practice... other may of course feel differently than I do.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## WV_Poodle_Guy (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you all very much! Everything seemed in order without red flags on my end, but you never know on the Internet so thought I would ask here. My wife spoke with her the other day and we have a visit scheduled for a couple weeks from now to see if it's a good match! I looked up one of the parents on OFA, couldn't find the other so I'll ask when I get there. I think I may have been using the search function incorrectly because it took me a few tries to successfully find the one.

I may need to brush up on my Ian Dunbar books before long. Been awhile since I had a puppy.


----------

